# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Choice of fish for a 4ft planted tank.

## PKB

Hi, 

I am thinking of adding 2 species of fishes into a 4ft planted tank. The plan was to add one species that school tighly and one species that will not school in a pack.

Decided on Rummy Nose for the tight school species and was thinking of adding Cherry Barb for the loose schooling species because their redness will stand out against the green planted background. 

My concern is will Cherry Barb nip on the plants? Any bro or sis can advise me on this. Or is there a better recommendation?

Thank you

----------


## Aquanoob

Why don't try galaxy rasbora now known as celestial danio, it is a very nice fish. I will always suggest adding German Blue Ram in a planted tank. Since your tank is a 4feet, then I don't know whether you will like having a few Red Line Torpedo Barb in your tank, their colour is striking, vibrant and they are very fast swimming like a torpedo.

----------


## PKB

> Why don't try galaxy rasbora now known as celestial danio, it is a very nice fish. I will always suggest adding German Blue Ram in a planted tank. Since your tank is a 4feet, then I don't know whether you will like having a few Red Line Torpedo Barb in your tank, their colour is striking, vibrant and they are very fast swimming like a torpedo.


I have 2 pair of German Blue Ram that will be added in the tank as well. 

Plan for Fishes

1 ) 2 Males & 2 Females German Blue Ram. (If there is enough space probably can add in a 3rd Pair).
2) 10 Pieces of Rummy Nose
3 ) 10 Pieces of Cherry Barb
4) 10 Pieces of Pygms Corydoras
5 ) 20 Pieces of Yamato (As cleaning crew, but need to test out, afraid they become food for the German Ram)

----------


## Aquanoob

You got the jumbo Ram from Hong Yang and the female from Superstar is it? I saw the jumbo ram still available 2 days ago.

----------


## PKB

> You got the jumbo Ram from Hong Yang and the female from Superstar is it? I saw the jumbo ram still available 2 days ago.


Yes, my males are from Hong Yang and my females are from Superstar. They have spawn and due to inexperiences, I am left with one fry. Luckily this little fella is doing well. I intend to add this fry (When it grown bigger) back into the main tank. I am interested to see the what type of coloration this baby will carry when it mature.

----------


## Aquanoob

I bought my pair ram from Superstar. Thinking of adding another pair, but the jumbo male from Hong Yang will become a big terror in my tank.

----------


## PKB

> I bought my pair ram from Superstar. Thinking of adding another pair, but the jumbo male from Hong Yang will become a big terror in my tank.


Are you from Sembawang? I was chatting with Jacky from Superstar last weekends and he did mention someone came all the way from Sembawang to purchase rams from him. By the way the size diff between Hong Yang Jumbo Ram and normal size ram is too huge. Normal size ram will bound to get chase and stress out.

----------


## Aquanoob

Yes, that is me. Because of your other thread on the German Ram, I went all the way from Sembawang to Tampines to get the pair, and they spawn within one week but sadly i lost all the fries last Saturday. Jacky is willing to share his knowledge and friendly too, but he don't really participate in forum postings. The CCK jumbo ram is really big but somehow I like them, if only I have a 4feet tank like you.

----------


## PKB

> Yes, that is me. Because of your other thread on the German Ram, I went all the way from Sembawang to Tampines to get the pair, and they spawn within one week but sadly i lost all the fries last Saturday. Jacky is willing to share his knowledge and friendly too, but he don't really participate in forum postings. The CCK jumbo ram is really big but somehow I like them, if only I have a 4feet tank like you.


Yup, Jacky does scaping and tank maintance service for customer in the morning and open his shop around noon. He got lots of experience not only in fishes but also in tank setup, water management and plants as well, always learn something whenever I chit chat with him.

My current tank is 2 ft as well and I kept 2 pair of German Rams in the 2 ft tank. The 2 males are the jumbo you saw at Hong Yang. It is ok to keep 2 pair if you have enough covers, hiding place and plants. My 2 pair spawned at the same time in my 2ft. My 4ft just arrived last saturday, now cycling the tank before I move my current rams into the new planted tank.

----------


## Aquanoob

Who did you buy your 4feet tank from? Is it a 4x2x2? can pm the price to me?

----------


## PKB

> Who did you buy your 4feet tank from? Is it a 4x2x2? can pm the price to me?


PM sent...

----------


## stormhawk

Cherry Barbs don't actually nip on the plants I think, well at least mine did not.

----------


## PKB

> Cherry Barbs don't actually nip on the plants I think, well at least mine did not.


Thanks, guess they will be a good addition. Heard that Cherry Barb are interesting fish to keep.

----------


## sianxz

You can try black neons with earth eaters. They make very good buddies. Black neons school quite tightly together, usually at top and earth eaters usually at bottom ( the eartheaters usually swim to top when they know food is coming  :Razz:  ) and you can be sure your tank will be kept clean without left overs ~ 

But you have to root your plants properly if you wan to keep earth eaters, or else they might uproot your plant accidentally while cleaning up your gravel  :Smile:

----------


## PKB

> You can try black neons with earth eaters. They make very good buddies. Black neons school quite tightly together, usually at top and earth eaters usually at bottom ( the eartheaters usually swim to top when they know food is coming  ) and you can be sure your tank will be kept clean without left overs ~ 
> 
> But you have to root your plants properly if you wan to keep earth eaters, or else they might uproot your plant accidentally while cleaning up your gravel


Thank you for the suggestion appreciate that. But I have already added 10 Rummy Nose and 10 Chery Barb into the tank. Don't think can add anymore, if not the tank will look like a united nation.

----------


## sianxz

Hahas, maybe you cost post a video of your tank  :Razz:

----------


## PKB

> Hahas, maybe you cost post a video of your tank


Hahaha... Still patiently waiting for the plants to grow before i can trim them into what I have to acheive. Probably post some pics when the tank is more mature. 

I find that the Chery Barb is quite an interesting addition, they don't school that much and they spread around the tank. They keep chasing and playing with another when they cross path and dive in and out of the plants and exploring the tank. Their redness stands out against the green planted background as well.

----------


## sianxz

Most likely, your cherries will breed in the tank, but eggs might be gobbled up before you realise  :Razz:

----------


## PKB

> Most likely, your cherries will breed in the tank, but eggs might be gobbled up before you realise


Guess will have to let nature take it course on the Cherries breeding.  :Smile:

----------

